# Competitive String Quartet Pieces



## cellodin (May 11, 2017)

So right now I'm looking for string quartet pieces for an ensemble competition. I'm looking at pieces with more of an "angry" vibe. I'm thinking along the lines of Ravel 4th movement, Shosty no. 3 3rd movement kind of stuff.

As of right now Shosty no. 8 2nd and 3rd movements are in the lead. I'm looking for something with a dramatic beginning especially. I also like the beginning of Sibelius' quartet in D minor 4th movement.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I think this will fit your description:


----------

